# Fox news



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

From the conference call, Fox News will return in March.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

is there a transcript posted somewhere?


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

It is being played live right now on Sirius.com or channel 124.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

jfalkingham said:


> is there a transcript posted somewhere?


http://money.cnn.com/services/tickerheadlines/prn/200602170914PR_NEWS_USPR_____NYF041.htm


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

My prediction is 6.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

SamC said:


> My prediction is 6.


Which is the first composite number that is not also a perfect square. !pride


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

Heard last night on Sirius Ch. 135 (NPR Talk) that Fox News was returning March 1 to channel 131, which is current home of Bloomburg. They also will be offering the Fox Talk Channel on Ch. 135. What will happen to Bloomburg Radio & NPR Talk?

Please don't tell me that they are dumping NPR Talk! Has anyone heard?


----------

